# Minor annoyance: TiVo Desktop tray icon not hidable on XP



## GregV (Dec 27, 2000)

When using the TiVo Desktop server, I have the little TiVo icon in my system tray (next to the clock on the taskbar.) That's fine, the problem is that it doesn't have a title, i.e. you can't hover over it and see what it is. So what? Well, the problem then is that if you right click on the clock and select Customize Notifications, if you set the TiVo icon to Always Hide it will always come back when you restart your computer. The whole purpose of this feature was so that people didn't have to have six trillion little icons in their taskbar that take up space and serve no useful purpose. You can hide them if you want and use the little left arrow to get to them if you actually need to once in a while.

Ultimately it's not a critical issue, just an annoyance, but it's an annoyance that would take five minutes of coding time to fix. A polish issue, as we programmers call it.

Thus concludes my ranting for the day. I'm using TiVo Desktop 2.2 on Windows XP, if it matters.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

I second that. It's annoying.


----------



## roshne (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine only shows up occasionally any more on any of my computers. Don't know why, but it often isn't there, but things work just fine.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT... (To The Top)

has anyone found a fix for this annoyance yet?


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

Windows XP is hiding TiVO Desktop 2.2 for me. Right click your Taskbar, select properties, make sure "Hide inactive icons" is checked, click customize to modify hide setting for TiVo Desktop. Also even though it says "no title" highlighting that selection will allow you to update the settings.


----------



## GoAWest (Oct 28, 2003)

I use a couple of different programs (on different PCs) to control what icons appear in the system tray (I have a lot of them...) and what order they appear in. You might look at:

PS Tray Factory
SysTrayX


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks for the reply, DVDKingdom... but I don't think you seem to understand the problem.

The problem is the fact that the application has <no title>, that with each reboot, there is no placeholder left in the windows registry that tells it to hide the icon again when the computer reloads... thus, the *USELESS* system-tray TiVo icon returns back again.

It would be an absolutely brilliant idea to include an option in the TiVoDesktop application settings that will enable you to hide that system tray icon if you so choose... or at the very least, for the TiVo application programmers to put a name or tag on that icon so that we could make the "Hide inactive system tray icons" more permanent... instead of being annoyed by seeing it return again after each reboot (loosing it's previous settings).

Heck - if you want to run the TiVo desktop app, why not just select it from your START menu... and if you want to see it more often, why not make a desktop icon for it - or better yet, toss it in your Quick-Launch menu.... but please don't force me to always deal with this useless icon in my system tray - when all it really does is remind me that the System Service is running just fine (ex: Systems Services are those things that run on their own, in the background, without you ever having to deal with them - unless you choose to do so)


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

has anyone tried opening your tivo desktop, click "server" at the top then "server properties" and uncheck the box to load tivo desktop when you log onto windows?

This for me isn't really an issue because i never turn my pc off (except to reboot for updates of programs when needed).. so if i happen to have it loaded, i keep it in hiding by right clicking the taskbar, properties, etc etc..

but if you uncheck the box in the server properties i think that will solve the issue for you.. 

then to reload it either open programs and reload it or make sure you have a shortcut to it always set in your start menu if you use it often..


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

BJ411, thanks for the suggestion, but by doing that, you would disable PC-to-TiVo features such as Back-To-TiVo and "Music & Photos" features. I personally enjoy being able to listen to whatever mp3s are on my computer, in the front room's entertainment center or master-bedroom while entertaining or getting ready for work... rather than only being able to play them in the home-office/den room's computer speakers.

I switched to Galleon instead... by switching, it resolved the minor icon annoyance... and added several other cool features! http://galleon.tv/


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Seems to be fixed in TivoDesktop 2.3. :up:


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for the update "greg_burns" !!! much appreciated
It does seem as though it has been resolved in 2.3 (released earlier today)


----------



## dnfw_megatron (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like the id10ts broke it again in ver.2.3a
Don't you hate amateur programmers?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dnfw_megatron said:


> Looks like the id10ts broke it again in ver.2.3a
> Don't you hate amateur programmers?


You sure? It still has a name; "TiVo Desktop: Server On". I just set it to always hide and rebooted. It stayed hidden.


----------



## id242 (Feb 24, 2006)

greg_burns is correct. It does stay hidden for myself as well.

...UNLESS you are using Vista in which case you have to catch the icon in "TiVo Desktop: Server Off" - and only then will it stay hidden after each reboot (I never have this problem in XP-MCE)


----------



## dnfw_megatron (Nov 16, 2006)

I have WinXP. Version 2.3a was a fresh install. When I disable it and reboot, it still shows up in the tray except it is Xed out. I can't remove it from the tray. I will try 2.3.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dnfw_megatron said:


> I have WinXP. Version 2.3a was a fresh install. When I disable it and reboot, it still shows up in the tray except it is Xed out. I can't remove it from the tray. I will try 2.3.


Why is it Xed out?


----------

